# You'll never guess what I spied in the shop this weekend...



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

In Hobby Lobby specifically.









Before you think it's old stock that got in late, they're tagged with 2022 dates.

It seems that the season is approaching.

It's coming.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They clearly believe in getting a head start on the season


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow - they even have a week or so head start on a 'halfway to Halloween' sale!


----------



## Scottish_Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

Ravenseye said:


> In Hobby Lobby specifically.
> View attachment 22122
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious?! My HL does NOT have this stuff out. I'm JEALOUS!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm heading back today to see if they've expanded it.

I personally don't shop there, due to....reasons.... BUT, I love them as the bellwether for the seasons approach.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Ravenseye said:


> I'm heading back today to see if they've expanded it.
> 
> I personally don't shop there, due to....reasons.... BUT, I love them as the bellwether for the seasons approach.


I won't even walk in the door. They wouldn't carry anything I'd want to buy regardless.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

This is awesome! The stores by us don't even have Halloween stuff out yet. 

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't see much more the next time I went, but last week they'd expanded it to both sides of the aisles with some additional things similar to what was in the first pic. So, a bit more than last time.


----------



## Shouldadone (Oct 9, 2021)

Ravenseye said:


> In Hobby Lobby specifically.
> View attachment 22122
> 
> 
> ...


Is it only in CA that they said they won't sell Halloween?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

No, they aren’t selling Halloween in any stores from what I understood. I spoke with a manager either last year or maybe the previous one. They still carry pumpkins and harvest type stuff but not Halloween anymore. My impression from the manager was it was not a big seller although I don’t know if that was the case across the board or just in the local stores here. If stuff doesn’t sell I can understand dropping it although I’m sad Halloween was axed.


----------



## Shouldadone (Oct 9, 2021)

Well, it's only hearsay but I was told the owners of chain didn't like Halloween because of evil/devil connections.?


----------

